
A manufacturing lesson during uncertain times - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/04/10/business-coronavirus-manufacturing-covid-19-lessons/
======
SkyMarshal
TLDR (from the last paragraph):

 _" The lesson here is that having a robust manufacturing industry helps build
the potential for the unexpected. It calls for countries to look at
manufacturing not only from an economic perspective but as a way of building
skills and resilience to survive the unexpected. The unexpected could be war,
trade sanctions or even a disease outbreak like it is happening now."_

Absolutely.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Yeah, whatever. People have been saying that in the US for decades. No one
listens.

Not going to change now.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Not necessarily. Our inability to manufacture masks and respirators has caused
more folks esp in govt to take notice.

